# Roboti >  AR.Drone 2.0 pēc FW downgreida aizgājis restart loopā :(

## Kuuminsh

Pirms kāda laika tika iegādāts AR.Drone 2.0.
Tā nu sanāca ka jaunā FW bija bik gļukaina un bija doma downgreidoties.
Viss tika izdarīts pēc instrukcijas (pieslēdzamies caur FTP.. samainam failiņus, augšuplādējam vēlamo FW), bet rezultāts nu ir tāds ka tā misene aizgājusi rebootu loopā.
Tas ka jamais rebootojās ir nosakāms pēc diožu indikācijas.
Vienīgās komunikācijas iespējas ar to verķi ir caur wi-fi un seriālo portu.
Vēl viņam ir USB, bet tas ir nograizīts tā ka bez kerneļa pačošanas (ja pareizi sapratu) tur var slēgt klāt tikai USB fleškas.
Ja viss ir čikipiki tad verķim slēdzas klāt caur wi-fi (viņš pats paceļ AP).
Šobrīd viņš to wi-fi pat nepaspēj pacelt, vislaik restartējās.
Drona vadības plate ir uz AMR proča.
Virsū uzstumts ļenux.
Tipa ir seriālais ports, bet tur ir man nav 100% pārliecības par pinoutu.
2.0 versija iznāca relatīvi nesen un nav tik smalki izķidāta.
Internetos ir atrodams tikai pirmā Drona seriāla porta pinouts. ( http://thamind.net/jbwordpress/portfolio/development/) 

Pirms kāda laika pārraku https://projects.ardrone.org (tur nepasen tika publicēts 2.0 Drona API), taču arī tur neatradu kā pieštekerēties pie tā seriālā porta.

Pašam vispār nav nekādas poņas šitajās platītēs.
Saprotu tikai tik daudz ka tas ir parasts kompis ar AMR un tur ir parasts pingvīns.
Ja tiktu pie tās seriālās konsoles, tad moš varētu mēģināt uzcelt to plati.
Pirkt jaunu... nū.. 100 jevriki 
Moš ir kāds kurš kaut vai aptuveni cērt tēmā un var palīdzēt ar līķīša reanimāciju? 

P.S Kamēr tas verķis vēl lidinājās tad tas izskatījās kaut kā tā http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wngm-IZRV4

Pati tā plate izskatās šādi.
http://eoz.lv/attachment.php?attachm...0&d=1351083565
Kreisajā augšājā stūrī tas melnais štrunts tas ir USB/seriāl ports.

----------

